# Trailer Wire Question



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a Ramlin trailer and need to extend the wiring harness to connect to a new vehicle. There are 5 wires coming from the trailer--two brown--but only a 4 way flat end connector. Why is this? What do I do with the two brown wires when splicing?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

There is a single wire for running lights. One each for blinkers. The 4th is a ground. Brown wires are usually running/marker lights. Without looking at pictures I would guess the extra brown wire is for your side markers.

This may be easier for you.

https://www.amazon.com/Cequent-707254-4-Way-Flat-2Extension/dp/B0000AYFTH


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Whatever you do I would move the ground point to the tongue of the trailer to keep it out of the water.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

jmrodandgun said:


> There is a single wire for running lights. One each for blinkers. The 4th is a ground. Brown wires are usually running/marker lights. Without looking at pictures I would guess the extra brown wire is for your side markers.
> 
> This may be easier for you.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Cequent-707254-4-Way-Flat-2Extension/dp/B0000AYFTH


Right. So what do I do with the extra brown wire—splice both to the single brown wore on the 4-pin flat connector?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The extra wire is for brakes

buy this - if you do not have brakes
https://www.etrailer.com/Wiring/Cur...wQAvD_BwE#exp-productdetails=.all-description


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

DBStoots said:


> Right. So what do I do with the extra brown wire—splice both to the single brown wore on the 4-pin flat connector?


Sure. They are usually spliced aft of the bow stop. If the brown wire is your running lights so you will have one brown wire on side of the trailer.

Each side of trailer should have three wires. Running light. Blinker. Ground. With a four way plug at the Tongue.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

DuckNut said:


> The extra wire is for brakes
> 
> buy this - if you do not have brakes
> https://www.etrailer.com/Wiring/Cur...wQAvD_BwE#exp-productdetails=.all-description


Don't think that's what it is. The trailer wiring is good, and all original. And it clearly doesn't have brakes. I just need to extend it by a foot or so. It's just that there are two brown wire ends that along with the other 3 (red, yellow and green; plus the white which is the ground and is attached at the front of the trailer frame). The trailer has tail lights, side lights, license plate light, a light in the center at the keel roller, and two LED lights that shine up towards the winch. I'm thinking that I should just twist both brown wires together, and then splice into the single brown wire attached to the 4 pin flat connector?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

DBStoots said:


> I'm thinking that I should just twist both brown wires together, and then splice into the single brown wire attached to the 4 pin flat connector?


Yes. A lot of four way plugs even have six wires coming out of them.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Well you can try that then hook it up and see if it all works without blowing a fuse.


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

Won’t the four pin plug right into the five pin?


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Got the extension re-wired and it works just fine. I took the two brown wires from the trailer lights, twisted together and then joined to the single brown wire on the four pin connector.


----------

